# JDS Company 2 HP Cyclone Dust Collector, Model 2100 CKV



## timbertailor

I like the JDS design. It looks well thought out.

Thanks for the review and welcome to LJ's.


----------



## cmmyakman

I have the same system. My main reason for choosing it over other systems included:
1. overhead height (it's very short compared to similarly capable systems) which I need in my low ceiling basement shop
2. uses a cyclone for the 1st stage
3. uses a nice canister filter for the 2nd stage

My system never moves from its present location (even though it is up on wheels), so I have ductwork from each device to the cyclone. I like the portable remote on/off switch. I wish the cyclone stage was a bit more efficient (I get almost as much dust collected in the 2nd stage as I do in the 1st). I don't like the noise. I've seen other single stage dust collectors that are very quiet by comparison. I'd rate the JDS a 3 or 3.5 star (mostly due to the noise and lack of 1st stage efficiency), but like you, I'd probably buy it again as it keeps the air clean. Thank you for your review!


----------



## RonGoldberg

Hey guys,
I too searched and reviewed for about a year before I purchaed my JDS 2 HP 2100 model. Spend hours on designing the proper duct layout and even consulted with the honorable Bill Pentz (which by the way, is one heck of a nice guy, as well as utterly brilliant.). Also, I had similar fantastic customer service experience with the Guys from JDS.

I had electrician pull a 220 line and had a friend use one of those very cool Hilte drills to bore a giant 8" hole in the cinder block so I could keep the cyclone in adjacent room (noise reduction) and connect the ducting to my tools in next room.

I also got one of the shark systems to put over saw blade. Wow, that darn shark is fantastic. You gotta get one. I got the newer one with 4" dust port.

All this being said, I have yet to purchase the ductwork! Why, because every time I had the cash, I had one of those marriage,kids, wife expenses - braces, unexpected air conditioner broken, etc.

I have not even turned mine on yet. My birthday is coming up in July (52) and I have made it clear (yeah right) that I would very much like to purchase the ducting and get this sucker hooked up.

Will write full review this summer.


----------

